# yakking baits



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I will be coming down to Fort Fisher on the 25th and 26th this month. This will be my first time yaking baits with my Prowler 13. Anyway my question is how many baits and rigs can I carry at a time? Am I just asking for trouble by trying to carry 2 or 3 at a time? I plan on keeping them sepperated in buckets in my tank well so they dont get tanggled on the way out so I think they will be fine as long as I dont roll over. Thanks for the help.

John


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm new to the yakking baits thing but when I did it at th point in June i would yak 2 at the most. I think anything over that and you could get crossed up lines, tangles etc.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks that is about what I expected. Anyway if anyone is down there then and sees a blue blazer with a red Prowler give me a shout.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fort Fisher*

There will be a 2000 red toyota tacoma extended cab parked beside him on Saturday. Stop by and say hi and grab a cold one.

I think I will try to squeeze my big a$$ in a yak. Wish me luck!!! Shooter is my hero!!!!

Mullet


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> I will be coming down to Fort Fisher on the 25th and 26th this month. This will be my first time yaking baits with my Prowler 13. Anyway my question is how many baits and rigs can I carry at a time? Am I just asking for trouble by trying to carry 2 or 3 at a time? I plan on keeping them sepperated in buckets in my tank well so they dont get tanggled on the way out so I think they will be fine as long as I dont roll over. Thanks for the help.
> 
> John



your first time out i would just take one bait out. it is not quite as simple as people think. make sure you use enough weight. the bow created in your line while going out will make you lean a certain way. also, when you drop your baits make sure you allow for room bc lets say you mark a ledge and you wanna drop there, paddle past that thing bc when you drop your bow will take your offering to wherever IT is, not where you drop. if you take two, or three make sure you go at least like 75yrds between baits and try to vary the distance, bc u will get tangles. oh and if you see your rod tip bouncin at all, its a fish, keep in mind you have 400yrds of line out, and the bow and stretch, so a nibble is a fish moving around quite a bit.

hope this info helps

neil


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i should be free that weekend, might have to come join yall. maybe the other ryan aka firespyder will be able to come too and we can all declare war on some blacktips.

personally, i never take more than 2 at a time. i just figure i'm asking for it if i try more. also, like NTKG said, make sure to bring plenty of lead.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And make sure you can tell when it's time to drop a bait,,, remembering one day not to long ago I had to lock the drag down on my TLD25 for atleast 10 mins while someone tried to paddle back to some Asian Island


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

oooh yeah, i almost forgot about that aspect of it. make sure you tell your bud on the yak to keep turning around every so often. one of my friends likes to turn around once and after i tell him keep going he doesnt look back again until he's somewhere near portugal.

i think we are slowly developing our own sign language at ft fisher this summer  .


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ryan, have you tried signals with a whistle? You can hear one of those Fox 40s a mile away.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

or a flare gun....lol or tater gun if he REALLY takes it to far


Jesse


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

a whistle is an awesome idea, i never even thought of that.

i actually have a fox 40 layin around here somewhere from when i had to ref intramurals for class (yes...i took athletic officiating class ). you aint kiddin about those things being loud.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill be around as well.*

Yea Ryan, Ill be around. I got you Message about last night. I was working at the FD.

Whistle. I had one of those acme thunderer's with a real pea for lifegaurding.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> a whistle is an awesome idea, i never even thought of that.
> 
> i actually have a fox 40 layin around here somewhere from when i had to ref intramurals for class (yes...i took athletic officiating class ). you aint kiddin about those things being loud.


Orange or red flag works too. Or a myriad of flags to get your message across. Next thing you know, you're going to have a whole lot of flags and pennants and it's going to look like a tall ship festival.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so i pretty much just need a football ref to come stand by my rod while i paddle baits. he's got all the tools...whistles, flags..


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not sure how much they cost. Might be a better investment in buying some cheap `ole VHF handheld radios.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I had read somewhere about using whistles. like one blow for trouble with the reel and to blows to drop the bait. Anyway thanks for all the tips guys. And I hope to see some of you out there. As far as weight goes I had planned on using some of these that I made up a while back.
http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/makingsurfweights.msnw

That sight is pretty cool it is where I have gotten most of my shore shark fishin info. 

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Serious weight*

Those things look like anchors. How much does the ones you made weigh? 

I have several that look like spiders. It has a long metal eye with a teardrop weight. The weight has little wires that come out and pivot. You can drop it and pull a little. It will sink in teh sand. When you get ready to pull it it you can just pull hard and the wires pivot making it easier to pull in.

I also have what looks like a king anchor wight. I was afraid I could not pull it in. I was not going to use it. I bet it would work like a charm.

Mullet


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

the ones I made are between 4 and 8 ounces depends on how long you make the pipe. And depending on what gauge copper wire you use will make it easier or harder to reel in. I used the same ones for kingin and they held great so hopefully they will work for this to. Anyway if anyone else wants to meet up with us just let me know we will be on the beach pretty much all day Friday and Saturday.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Break-away sinkers*

The ones I described are the breakaway sinkers. Wonder if they will work for yaking baits?

Mullet


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah they work


----------

